
Show HN: A List of Common Serverless Errors - jayair
Hi all, we created a list of some of the most common Serverless Framework AWS errors. We&#x27;ve used these docs internally to help a lot of people debug their issues. And we hope it&#x27;ll be helpful to the community!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.run&#x2F;docs&#x2F;serverless-errors&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;s also available publicly on GitHub, so feel free to submit PRs with edits or any new issues to add to the list.<p>Thank you!
======
the_resistence
You guys really offer up some of the highest quality (and yet understandable
to noobs) material. Kudos!

~~~
jayair
Thank you!

------
opendomain
Here is the link:

[https://seed.run/docs/serverless-errors/](https://seed.run/docs/serverless-
errors/)

